# Anyone here own fallow deer?



## LoveEmandLeavEm (Jun 27, 2013)

I realize this is a bit random, but I'm looking for someone who owns fallow deer. The closest I could find was a gentleman in Bryce, but I'm hoping to find someone a bit closer. I have a bit of a project in mind!


----------



## DACA Rose (Nov 9, 2013)

We have Fallow Deer in Carbon County. Did you find what you were looking for? Robert down in Bryce has some really nice looking deer and its worth the drive down there (we've been twice). :grin: There is also a guy in Lindon but I think he's already sold out for 2013.


----------



## shehunts (Feb 20, 2014)

*Fallow Deer*

I have some if you're still looking. We are near the Salt Lake area. What kind of project did you have in mind


----------

